# diseño de antenas para transmisores de fm



## jesus flores (Oct 5, 2006)

Saludos compañeros del foro alguien podria ,indicarme por favor una pagina de diseño de antenas especialmente para emision, de pequeños transmisores por fm y tambien por que no para recepcion de radios fm ,de tv uhf,vhf,etc. Gracias de antemano Atte jesus Flores


----------



## VichoT (Oct 6, 2006)

Holas.jesus.paginas no tengo pero en google te aparecen varias la 1º intento....
Sin embargo podrias ahorrate trabajo buscando si partes con antena mas simple de todas ...el dipolo de media onda. 

consta de dos dipolos emisores delas ondas electromagneticas dispuestos uno tras otro(algo asi como serie) pero  sinque setoken sus extremos... en los extremos proximos de los dipolos conectaras el positovo y masa que vendra de tu transmisor.....el conjunto debe quedar  perpendicular al plano de tierra y lo mas alto posible(al final te quedara como una varilla recortada en el medio donde ira al bajada de antena).el alrgo de cada dipolo hazloa 72cm la precision no es muy importante pero si ayuda...esta medida corresponde al cenrto del dial de FM asi podras meterte en cualquier parte dela banda teneindo uan ganancia promedio)

la impedancia de esta antena es de 75 omhs en el lugar donde comienza loa bajada de antena..para mantener esta impedancia usa un cable coaxial RG59U y al driver de salida del transmisor lo adaptas para 75omsh asi podras aprovechar de mejor manera la energia generada en tu estacion.

BYE!


----------



## Mushito (Oct 7, 2006)

Mira compatriota:
http://www.qsl.net/w4hn/antennaCalc.htm

Otra
http://www.kyes.com/antenna/antennadex.html


----------



## francovago (Ene 2, 2010)

hola 
www.lw1drj.com.ar/antenas.htm


----------

